# rod building questions



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

is this a cheaper way to go? 

also i have a couple of rods that are damaged , should i take off the guides and save them for another projeect they seem to be in good condition.is there any other part i can save from this rod like the but and real seat?how do i get it off?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I would replace the guides with new ones. Hardloy guides will run you couple of bucks a piece and are so much better... Unless you want to splurge and buy SIC guides...


The butt and reel seat will have to come off and into the trash as they are epoxied on...use a sharp knife or Dremel tool (be cautious as this tool can chew up the blank)...

New reel seat - Under 10 bucks
Butt - 3 bucks
guides - depending on how many you are replacing..

Unless the rod is graphite or sentimental reasons, get rid of it for something lighter and more responsive. Fiberglass is still the preferred boat rod though...

Send me a PM for more info...

Sandcrab


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

I build rods too in Virginia Beach. Some suggest "boiling" the grips and reel seat to loosen the components for removal - I can assure you that unless you have one of the few of the cheapest of cheap import rods the parts will not come loose. The reason the cheapies come loose is because under the reel seat you will find a reel seat arbor (sleeve) made of cardboard, which softens easily. If you have such a rod it would not be worht your time and effort to save parts from it - most likely cheap parts.

If its a new blank you're building up I would use all new parts. Do remove the guides and save them for spares, but I probly would not try removing the reel seat.

Only guides I save are SIC guides, and guides with titanium frames - which are very corrosion resistant. Both are expensive.

Lou


----------

